# oakes to ludden water and duck conditions?



## cdog (Sep 29, 2002)

Will be in ludden from oct 26 to nov 2. Just wondering how the conditions are looking at this time? :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Water is way down. But at that time of year, you'll probably be alright with all the crop's being harvested. Bird numbers will range depending on pressure and the weather, so it's a little to early to tell.


----------



## cdog (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks chris, really enjoy the web page especially the photo shots!
I'll check back later in the month. If you here anything let me know. thanks, 
cdog from the tarheel state!!!!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Yo cdog, 
where you at here in NC? I am a MN/ND transplant that lives here in Durham (for now). Good to see you here.


----------



## cdog (Sep 29, 2002)

How about those wolfpack!!! I live in the lake morman area north of Charlotte. We have been hunting nd for three years now. Before we hunted alot in kansas. I love nd!
cdog


----------

